# 4 year old wants to start in fish



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi every one,

I have a new neighbor he is a 4 year old boy with his single father,

The little boy seen my fish and asked his dad if he can have some, his dad said yes,

they have small plastic tank 1 gallon i put a couple of guppies in for him

So dad is a little short on cash,


i would like to see if i can find a complete 10/20 tank set up cheap i could purchase for this little boy
if any one has any thing hanging around that could help out please let me know

you can PM me or call me at 604-562-8061

Thanks Heather (Aimnhigh)


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 2 10 gall


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 2 1O gallon and some extras and some pleco I can donate


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks I will call,


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

I can give some cherry shrimp for his 1gallon and java moss


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Check your PM


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have tons of unopened sealed food, I can donate some of that, and 20 lbs of natural gravel or 20 lbs of red/black gravel plus some ornaments. I dont need it so if needed its all yours/his


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks every one,
sorry for the late replies
i am hoping to gather every thing in the next few days
BCAquaria rocks, every one here is so helpful
Thanks again Heather


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have like new plastic plants and decors that kids may like. Let me know if you need any.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

if there is anything still needed let me know and i will be more then happy to donate what ever i have thats needed.


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

i am having trouble viewing the posts not sure why??
i see when they are posted on the list but when i click to open the posts are not there, so PM's would be best Thank you


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you Skrick :
for the 
10 gallon tank 
Aqua clear filter, 
air pump and heater
and some baby plecos
I have the tank all cleaned up filled starting a cycle,
i will help it along with my filters
the little boy is excited to get his fish into the tank,

If any one has any ideas for a lid and a light??,
i/we may make one, just need to be safe that he can not easily knock into tank

Thank you all for all the offers, some things i may find cheaper to buy then the fuel and the toll to cross the bridge,

Again thank you, you have made a little boy very happy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can post what you already have in terms of equipment or supplies and what else you need, that will let us know what else we can get together.

I have all sorts of extra fish stuff all over my place, so I'm sure I can help "top you up" with whatever you're still missing.

Anthony


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

I had a free $25.00 gift card for petcetra,
so i got him a few things from there, and add some live plants from my tank,
all that seems to be missing is a lid and light now,
Thanks every one, i will post a picture with the little guy and his tank, when all is ready!!


----------

